# Kinetic MBC - pegging out the boost gauge??



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

Just installed a Kinetic MBC I picked up on the cheap. After the install, the boost gauge pegs every time I boost. I assume I made a mistake in the install. Here's how it's setup; left barb to the turbo outlet, and the middle barb with the hole in it to the WG. Maybe the screw is in too tight?








Mike


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic MBC - pegging out the boost gauge?? (FaelinGL)*

try opening it some more.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic MBC - pegging out the boost gauge?? (FaelinGL)*

Will backing out the screw pretty much all the way help any?


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic MBC - pegging out the boost gauge?? (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Will backing out the screw pretty much all the way help any?

I unscrewed it pretty much all the way...its got like 5 threads in there now. I'll let you know what happens when I take it to work tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mike


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic MBC - pegging out the boost gauge?? (FaelinGL)*

Looks like it was just screwed in too far. Backed it out all the way and I'm down to 15# again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let's see what 19# can do for me








Mike


----------

